# Only if you have the power



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Very Hign End 6½ Speakers - Car Audio - High Power!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

hmm.. strange stuff...


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm confused haha


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

What is there to be confused about? He does not want anybody to call lol.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRv9wGf5pk&feature=kp]


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I'll call


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

You should definitely call lol...although I just realized this is in the wrong section. Oops


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Just call and play "The Power" over the phone.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Just call and play "The Power" over the phone.



AHAHHA.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

30dB at 65Hz!?!?!?! Where can I get more of these amazing drivers????  

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> 30dB at 65Hz!?!?!?! Where can I get more of these amazing drivers????
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


But only if you have the power.... Dont call


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> 30dB at 65Hz!?!?!?! Where can I get more of these amazing drivers????
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


That's a typo. I'm sure he meant 300 dB at 6.5HZ.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it's a successful ad if he can troll Diyma from craigslist.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's only successful if they sell. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> That's a typo. I'm sure he meant 300 dB at 6.5HZ.


This!

Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not worthy of calling


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> That's a typo. I'm sure he meant 300 dB at 6.5HZ.


Na it was a BUTLOAD more than that!!!! 

But please don't call!


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Update: the owner was unable to pay his bills and was evicted because no one called except NASA who wanted their harmonic magnetic displacement boosters back.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

we all need to text this guy saying "i know im not worthy, but can i come check out the speakers you have for sale"


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I drive right by there on the way home from Atlanta tomorrow....but I drive a hybrid.....& I don't have the power


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^ ask if he has many and can we do a group buy?!!


----------

